# gas to oil ratio on augers



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I was wondering what you all use for oil and gas ratio on your augers. I was talking to my buddy and he uses alot less oil than I use. Does it change on what kind of auger you have. Also was looking for some of that oil made by jiffy or strikemaster I think they both make it anybody ever use it. If not what do some of you use?


----------



## fish'nfreak (Jan 17, 2007)

I use a 24:1 ratio. I use either a low smoke or No smoke, No smoke is best but the Low smoke works well too. Stike master makes a no smoke oil that is very good. I don't know about Jiffy, I own a Strikemaster Mag 2000, I have not had any problems with it. Good luck!!! :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

As far as I know no it doesn't matter what brand auger you have. I believe they are all 24:1. I do know that both Strikemaster and Jiffy use Techumsa (spelling) engines. I'm not sure about Eskimo.

Nevertheless, I would NEVER put Strikemaster oil in my Jiffy. I wouldn't want to taint it. :wink:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Jiffy said:


> Nevertheless, I would NEVER put Strikemaster oil in my Jiffy. I wouldn't want to taint it. :wink:


Now that is funny...true...but funny!


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

i know the synthetic stuff or whatever its called is a bit more, but i get that and then don't worry about the ratio.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

The ratio on my Stikemaster is 24:1, but a few years ago I switched to a synthetic blend at it mixes at 70:1. No problems at all, runs great, and doesn't smoke up the permanent house near as much. Called the oil company about it first and they said their specs at 70:1 provide more lube than what I was getting before. Like I said, no problems for me going into my third year.


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

I've been running Amsoil at 75:1 for a couple years. It's worked great for me.


----------



## Cyrus (Nov 24, 2003)

Amsoil 50:1 ratio. You can mix as lean as 100:1 I am told. The chain saws, weed whips,auger and all small two stroke motors I own get the same mix. With a ounce of Sea Foam per gallon.


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

get a 4-stroke and then you dont have to mix gas and oil.


----------



## csp88 (Sep 27, 2004)

I've been running my Eskimo at 100:1 using Amsoil. Starts better and no oily residue coming out of the exhaust.


----------

